# New England Horse Folk



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Calling all New Englanders! The Texans here have a thread, and several age groups have a special thread. We should have the same! Maybe some of us can get together for trail rides, offer advice on trainers/instructors for those looking, and post clinics in the area. Also, pictures! 

I'll start. I'm located in Southern New Hampshire. I'm currently working at a small barn, where I am working on polishing up 3 auction horses. Shamrock is the paint, Dublin has the blaze, and I don't actually have a picture small enough of Finnegan. 
















Where are you all in New England? What style of riding do you do? Let's all talk! Sure was beautiful out today!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello fellow New Englander! I'm Tess, from Central Maine, and we also experienced a lovely day today. Very hopeful that spring is not a myth!

I'm a trail rider by choice, though appreciate many other disciplines. I own 2 horses at the moment. 16 year old 16.2h appy gelding, Walkamile and a 13 year old 14.2h quarter horse mare, Misty. 

I have miles of trails all around me, and many connected to my land. Very fortunate to also have horse riding buddies nearby so I can ride with someone fairly often. Would be great to organize a weekend ride for us New Englanders!









This is Misty








Here is Walkamile


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Okay, one more try!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

That's better! I mostly trail ride too. Spent some time at an English barn, but my knowledge there is minimal. I would love to get into more Western events, rather than just doing all-rounder type stuff, so we'll see where the future leads! For now, life is treating me well.


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

Yay! I like this thread 
I'm in southern Maine, and I do eventing (beginner novice) all over area 1 (basically New England) with my gelding Xander who I have had for two years this week! 
This coming summer my plans are bigger and better shows, we started eventing last year (I've been riding for about 10 years before) and so last season was all about learning the ropes, now we're ready to kick some butt! 
And pictures!

Very happy boy got to be naked today in the warm weather...








From a clinic this summer...










From our first recognized, multi day event (the University of New Hampshire Horse Trials), he was a champ, and we got third, but more importantly, he easily settled into his temporary digs like he was born for travel









And for bonus points, one barn dog who is not minding this crazy winter AT ALL


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Love your dog! We have a Bernese Mountain Dog, used to have a Newfy. I also have a little lab cross puppy.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll join! I'm Erin, I also live in Southern NH (Equine Obsessed, I'm near Keene- where are you?) I am a pleasure rider, play around with some low level dressage, would love to do more trail riding but the barn where I currently board isn't quite set up for it yet. However, we're only a mile or so away from connecting to the "Rail Trail" network, so hopefully we'll get that worked out soon.

I've had my horse, Isabel for about 3 years now. She's a cute little Morgan, and she'll be 20 in a couple of weeks.

Here are a couple of snowy day shots:


















And a couple of pictures from the beautiful fall

















I can't WAIT for this winter to be over, though the last couple of days have reminded me how terrible mud season is.


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

EquineObssesed- that guys not mine (unfortunately haha) he's my trainers dog, I personally also have a BMD!!! here's Kodak 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Egrogan- I'm in Milford/Wilton area, and the barn I work at is in Lyndeborough. You're pretty close! I go to Keene for all tack shopping purposes. JustWingIt- love Berners!


----------



## Winterose (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey guys!! Ill join im from Connecticut, getting back into riding after a very long break!!! I work for lessons so i ride a variety of horses ill upload pics when i get home 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Who's riding today? I'm going to work 2 of my 3 boys, also barn sitting so I'll be doing chores too! The temperature dropped a little bit again, hoping that won't make everything icy from a warm weekend!


----------



## Winterose (Sep 22, 2013)

EquineObsessed said:


> Who's riding today? I'm going to work 2 of my 3 boys, also barn sitting so I'll be doing chores too! The temperature dropped a little bit again, hoping that won't make everything icy from a warm weekend!



Im riding today i hope!!!! If the bo says its alright  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Let's get this thread going again! Any other New Englanders here?

This weekend is supposed to be gorgeous- I plan on spending all day tomorrow and Saturday riding! Today is still a bit slick, but I'll be shoveling poop and possibly riding. One of the boys I'm working with and I went riding up the road yesterday and he didn't even flinch when a sand truck passed. I was so proud! Snowmobile trails are the best riding right now.

After this crazy winter, and spending last summer in Mississippi, where it was 90 degrees until the end of October, I have promised not to complain about the heat this summer. I am very much looking forward to these rides again:


----------



## Blacklight (Jan 10, 2013)

Ha! I am too from New England. Southern NH (near Keene). I am a pleasure rider. Gonna be attempting trails this year. Summer has had a full year to play in the woods, so I think it's time we try the more fun stuff  We don't do anything right now cause of the horrible cold! Can't wait till spring starts!

A couple photos of my girl ^^


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Who got out in the gorgeous weather today? I rode two of my projects, and one fun older QH who hasn't been ridden all winter who was hot to trot. We cantered and galloped and raced around! Feels good to ride a well trained horse every now and then and not worry about any craziness!







Mr. Finn, my project that is leaving soon! He is going to be a kid's horse, and he is phenomenal. This picture is after our ride yesterday, I didn't take any today!


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi all! :wave: I am Sarah, and I am on the coast of Maine- In the Pen Bay area. 

Sadie and I are headed to the Tri-County horse show in Union on June 8th. We are super excited! We focus primarily on Dressage, but I was always a western rider before. Its nice to have a New Englander's thread!! It was a beautiful day today, and I was supposed to go to the barn... but unfortunately I have a 4 year old daughter who is really sick today. So we are staying in. 

Here is Sadie:


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Sadie is gorgeous!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Is PA part of New England? If so, if the weather continues to cooperate i plan on continuing ground training my 3yo, and working more with my 9yo MPH mare, and working with my 7yo paint mare. We're a bit rusty from the long miserable winter....


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Not really, but we'll take you! Any pics of your ladies?


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I think they classify it as New England when you look it up LOL Oh well, who care's i guess i live close enough to the north he he
Sure here's a few i guess
This is my 9yo Mountain Pleasure Mare Chloe







Me and the 'old man' Shadow, 22yo Appaloosa gelding







My lovely 7yo paint mare Lunar Eclipse, in all of her great moodiness 







My 3yo crossbred colt Stormy








I live on the Laurel Ridge in south western Pennsylvania, most of the year it feels more like little Alaska. I'm a trail rider, but i hope to train some of my horses for show and western gaming, like team penning, barrels, cutting, and just figuring out what they're good at besides being great trail horses. I live on a farm, and always have lots to do, with cattle, pigs, chickens, turkeys, guineas, goats, and various dogs and cats, and of course the horses!!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok so it turns out i'm part of the Appalachian States/Region....oh well i enjoy talking to folks from all over the place!! 
I'm somewhere between Pittsburgh, and Cumberland, and close to WVa. LOL if that helps any...


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm from New England as well (although the OP is already aware of that )! 
My husband and I moved from Vermont to Massachusetts 2 years ago to manage a small dairy farm located just south of Boston.

I love the cows but horses are my passion!
Jack is my grade QH gelding. I've had the privilege of meeting, working with, and owning a lot of different horses and I can assure you that Jack is one of a kind!
We do and have done a little bit of everything: team penning, cattle sorting, showing huntseat at local shows, working cows on the farm, trail riding, relay races, swimming in the pond...) He's very much the "jack of all trades, master of none." He's not super athletic, fast or agile but he's the most willing horse I've ever met and he has SO much personality! This year we're looking to get into Mounted Shooting, Versatility and do a couple of hunter paces. After owning several green broke horses and a couple of OTTBs in the past it's so much fun to have a horse that I can just jump on and do anything with. 
Here are some pictures! No summer time pics because I can only load the pictures that are on my camera.. sorry.
Loved meeting all of your ponies! There must be more New Englanders on this forum though!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Adorable cows! I'm sure there are other new Englanders here, but they're hiding. Or they're at Dunks... hehe


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

EquineObsessed said:


> Adorable cows! I'm sure there are other new Englanders here, but they're hiding. Or they're at Dunks... hehe


Dunks, gross. 

I am a Starbuck's girl. 

I haven't seen too many people from New England on here... This might be all of us! Who go hammered with snow yesterday?

Luckily, I am on the coast, so the ocean keeps the air warmer and thus- rain. No snow this time for us. Although this winter has had a lot of coastal storms, and we got quite a bit of snow this winter! I actually really like the snow... mostly because I don't have to deal with it much. My car gets parked in my garage so I never have to clean it off, my plow guy comes before I am awake in the morning, I live 5 minutes from work so my drive is minimal, AND my fiancé does all the shoveling! Snow is quite beautiful when you never have to deal with it!! :lol:


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm a dunks gal myself  Normally just in the summer though. During haying is when the addiction starts. I'll end up getting a large iced coffee evey.single.day. If I get it in the afternoon, it allows me to function through evening milking.
I know of at least a couple more new Englanders on the forum!


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

laurapratt01 said:


> I'm a dunks gal myself  Normally just in the summer though. During haying is when the addiction starts. I'll end up getting a large iced coffee evey.single.day. If I get it in the afternoon, it allows me to function through evening milking.
> I know of at least a couple more new Englanders on the forum!


 
There is nothing like a Frappuccino during hay season! I used to go get them for everyone that helped at the barn I used to work for. And of course beer when the job was done. 

The farm was on 200 acres, and 150 of them were used just for hay. That was fun! You learn to predict the weather pretty well when you are trying to grow or cut hay!


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Some of us are hiding from the storm.

No Dunks or Starbucks for me. Nearest Dunkin Donuts is 15 miles, nearest Starbucks is 40 miles away. Rather spend my money on other things.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I'm a dunks gal. Done with this storm. We only got a couple inches, but it is ICY out. Supposed to be warm this weekend though! We're doing spring shots Saturday, and I've got someone coming out and looking at Shamrock. Starting to look around at my next horse. Gonyaw Farm in VT has some nice ranch type horses. I know they're dealers, but everyone I've met that's gotten a horse from there has been happy. Anybody here ever gone up? I'm thinking its worth a trip up there, in case I find what I'm looking for!


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

Agh! You're making me feel guilty SueNH! I hate spending the money on it because it really does add up but I defend myself by stating that when I get up at 4:30 every morning and don't get out of the barn until 8:00 at night (if I'm lucky), and when it's 90 degrees out and I've been throwing hay most of the day I NEEEEED an iced coffee! Actually, I'm just jealous because you have more self control than I do 
We just got a dusting here but it's sooooo windy! And it's cold again! I guess it's supposed to warm up tomorrow. I was going to go to a mounted shooting clinic on Saturday but it was cancelled so a couple of friends and I are going to trailer out to ride on the beach. Seeing the weather today makes me a little unsure about that though! 

EO, Shamrock seems like a special guy so I hope he finds the best home. Good luck on Saturday! 
I've seen some really great horses that have come out of Gonyaws and I've heard that they are good to buy from. Lots of ranch type horses, reasonably priced. I've never actually been there. 
It's exciting that you're looking for your own horse! What are your specifications?


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

There used to be a Starbuck's 5 minutes away when I was living at the barn. Since I moved to the coast, the closest one is 45 minutes- but I buy it in the grocery store and make it at home, AND I get Kcups for my office. I don't care how much money I spend on it, it's worth every dime. In my defense, I saved A LOT of money by moving away from Starbuck's! 

We just got a few more inches of snow this morning, but it looks like it just stopped. Which is good because my parking spot at work isn't covered and I really hate having to clean off my car after a day at work... plus I don't like parking it in the garage with snow all over it. 

Its pretty windy here too... I have water on 3 sides of my office, so the wind just whips right through here. That's the bad part about living on the coast- yes it is beautiful, BUT its rarely warm. Even on hot summer days, the wind coming off the ocean is like nature's A/C. We need coats and pants as soon as the sun goes down, even in July and August. :/


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Thanks! Shamrock is an awesome guy. I really debated keeping him, but he's just not exactly what I'm looking for. The woman looking at him wants to trail ride, used to be a foxhunter so she would do a little of that, and just have with him. I'm really hoping she likes him, he would thrive off that.

My specifications for my next horse are very vague! I want something at least 15hh, between 4-12 years old. Breed means little to me, although I want an easy keeper. Color means even less, but I like something that catches my attention. I would love a ranch type horse because that's what I'm most interested in training, so it would be great to have a horse that knows it all, and then he/she could be my 'standard' of sorts. But, if I find something greener that I really click with, I don't mind a project. I enjoy training and overcoming problems, I would also enjoy something I could just get on after I've spent my day riding all of the crazies in for training. So I'm looking for something sound, but mostly looking for the 'click'. I want a horse that makes me smile every time, that I can have fun with. I have a limited budget, which is one of the reasons that Gonyaw appeals to me- affordable horses with a good foundation, from a place that I have yet to hear anything bad from.


----------



## bitslilappy (Sep 19, 2013)

Pretty sure it was that farm in VT that has an annual auction around mothers day. Took a trip up last year just for something to do and there was quite a few I would bring home for much better prices I expected. Pretty sure just from picking up on bits of gossip he picks a bunch up from the billings sale and trucks them back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

bitslilappy said:


> Pretty sure it was that farm in VT that has an annual auction around mothers day. Took a trip up last year just for something to do and there was quite a few I would bring home for much better prices I expected. Pretty sure just from picking up on bits of gossip he picks a bunch up from the billings sale and trucks them back.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I believe that's the place! There are two farms- Gonyaw and Pond Hill, who bring in ranch horses from out west and then sell them here. Pond Hill is more expensive, but both places get good reviews. My dad's ex fiancé got one of her mounted shooting horses from Pond Hill, and he was a great horse. I've also met a few Gonyaw horses, their owners are very happy with them. It's definitely worth the field trip to go check both places out! Not too many ranch horses in New England, unfortunately.


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

There's also Crowley's in Agawam, MA and Heritage Farm in Easthampton MA (smaller farm but I've seen some REALLY nice horses come out of there! Young, with good minds and tons of potential.)
It would be really fun to go to Pond Hill! I'm sure you could go up and just try horses all day, they have sooo many! I'm getting excited for you! I wish I was getting another horse


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

OMG...People of my own kind! :lol:

Hello my fellow New Englanders...super awesome thread!

My name is Kristen Gonyaw and I'm from Randolph, VT. I'm currently a Senior at Vermont Technical College majoring in Equine Studies (Bachelors of Science). I have two Arabian mares that I board with me at school, one is 12 and the other is 5 months. My 12 year old, Selena, is my endurance horse and we compete in both Competitive Trail and Limited Distance riding at the moment. My 5 month old, Vee, just arrived to Vermont from Kentucky a few days ago.



EquineObsessed said:


> Gonyaw Farm in VT has some nice ranch type horses. I know they're dealers, but everyone I've met that's gotten a horse from there has been happy. Anybody here ever gone up? I'm thinking its worth a trip up there, in case I find what I'm looking for!


Yes...Gonyaw Farm is owned by my Uncle lol...small world eh?

And now, pictures of the girls!!!

*Selena*















*Vee*


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Small World! Don't suppose you could put in a good word for me? Kidding!! I'm loving the horses they have in right now. My list of favorites is 10 horses.... but I won't be able to make it up there for a few weeks, so I'm sure many of them will be sold, which should cut it down some! 
Selena is gorgeous, by the way! Endurance is something I've always been interested in, but I really don't know very much about it. Vee is a cutie, too!
Laura- thanks for the names of the other farms! I emailed both about their price range, but I think I'm pretty much settled on gonyaw- I'm falling in love with pictures of their guys already! The only thing I wish they had is some mares...


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

EquineObsessed said:


> Small World! Don't suppose you could put in a good word for me? Kidding!! I'm loving the horses they have in right now. My list of favorites is 10 horses.... but I won't be able to make it up there for a few weeks, so I'm sure many of them will be sold, which should cut it down some!
> Selena is gorgeous, by the way! Endurance is something I've always been interested in, but I really don't know very much about it. Vee is a cutie, too!
> Laura- thanks for the names of the other farms! I emailed both about their price range, but I think I'm pretty much settled on gonyaw- I'm falling in love with pictures of their guys already! The only thing I wish they had is some mares...


Thanks! I think you will have good luck at Gonyaw's...he usually has horses coming in and out frequently. Make sure you call/email him and tell him what your looking for because sometimes he has more to choose from than just what is on his website. Obviously I can't say much about my personal experience when it comes to buying/selling because I'm into a breed that he is totally avoiding lol :wink: So I just stick to my Arabs, but if I needed a stock breed I wouldn't hesitate to call him up. Just like any horse dealer he has people who love him and people who would pass his farm. You'll just have to form your own opinion...but DO share what horses you go to look at! I worked for him one summer and fell in love with a few he had...he gets some NICE broke horses from out west for sure.

On another note...I want to take this time to thoroughly complain about this HORRENDOUS weather we've been having. I am so over the snow and wind. My horses are going crazy being cooped up inside...let's all do the spring dance.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I'll share pics! Since it's a bit of a drive, I'll probably just bring a trailer with me, in case I find 'the one'. I know that's bad, but when I'm hitching rides and borrowing trailers, I prefer to do everything in one trip! But HF will crash with a picture upload once I find my guy (or gal)!

This winter has been the worst that I can remember. You know, in my eighteen years of infinite wisdom and vast life experience. Haha. It's awful. But, it means that next winter might be mild! And it means we're going to have a hot summer. Sigh. But I've already promised not to complain!


----------



## redhorse86 (Nov 18, 2012)

Fellow New Englander here waiting around for spring! My sisters and I grew up riding Arabs in a tiny backyard farm in our town. I am currently riding two Morgans to put miles on them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

redhorse86 said:


> Fellow New Englander here waiting around for spring! My sisters and I grew up riding Arabs in a tiny backyard farm in our town. I am currently riding two Morgans to put miles on them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I love Morgans as well. And of course Morabs are just the best of both worlds :wink:


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Its almost, maybe, possibly spring in New England. Which means the ice might maybe leave at some point this month. So we can all ride.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey all, been a little while since I've popped in! We are now covered in ice AGAIN! Horses are starting to shed, though it's so darn cold at night and pretty windy and cold during the day I'm amazed nature is telling them to shed!

Okay, now that I've complained, something we Maina's love to do, I'm willing to look at the possibility that spring may actually come!

Also, put me down as a Dunks girl too! Though I've decided to not spend the $$ on it anymore, it is my first choice!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I keep telling people that everything will thaw out before next winter. Maybe. It's supposed to be nice the next couple of days.

Guess what? I found my horse yesterday! Her name is Nalini and she is 8 yo Mustang


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Pretty girl!

I'm really jealous of the bare ground! I'm still over my knees in snow.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

It was 2 hours south in Mass. No snow in sight. We still have quite a bit, but mostly its just ice.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm with Sue! All of you with bare ground...jealous. My poor horses can barely move, especially my filly who I have to shovel a path for to go outside. If she goes off the path she gets stuck up to her chest! lol


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

We have lots of snow in some places (where the sun doesn't touch) and bare ground/ mud in other places. 

I am ITCHING for spring. I just can't wait to get out and enjoy the outdoors with Sadie. This winter has been a doozy (I might say that every year, but I really think this winter has been tough.) I am going nuts, and I need some good QT on the back of my horse. I need a work out. I need fresh air. **** it New England!


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Also, a couple of good pictures I got of my girls this past weekend... (2 of my 4 favorite girls!)

Sadie and I get along pretty well- we have a good respectful working relationship... But that horse LOVES my daughter. I mean LOVES her like nothing I have ever seen. When we got there, Sadie was out in the pasture- and I yelled "Hi Sadie!" and she looked up for a minute, and then went back to eating her hay. Then Brooklyn (DD) yells "Hi Sadie!" and Sadie whinnies back to her and comes running to the gate... I am a bit jealous.


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

EO love that mare! She's a stunner! Those mustangs are super hardy. She must have some decent training behind her if you're riding her bareback with a halter  
You all are going to hate me because we have pretty much no snow (just in the woods now).
I've been riding a ton. Lots of trail riding and we went for a beach ride this past weekend.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Well, I kinda ended up just hopping on. She hasn't been ridden in at least 9 months, and we have no idea how much training she has because she came through Camelot. But I hopped up, and I think she has got some nice training! Just rusty! Picking her up Saturday or Monday!


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

It's snowing hard now.


----------



## jazz97 (May 6, 2013)

I in MD so mid-atlantic


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Rain rain rain here on the coast. Its 39 degrees, and the snow is just melting away!


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

About 10 inches overnight. Still snowing just a bit.










The greenhouse frame is telling. The frame is 8 ft high. Snow nearly to the center brace.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

We got 3 inches, but it was about 50 degrees today and it all melted. Now, there are actually patches with no snow. Exciting to see!


----------



## bitslilappy (Sep 19, 2013)

All of you are so lucky there was 18 on the roof of my car this morning and at this point we are hoping the kitchen windows don't cave in as they are completely covered.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

Today was BEAUTIFUL! Everything is starting to dry out so there much less mud. 
I was busy in that barn today with cows calving and what not but I was able to get out this afternoon for a ride. 
I just hopped on my pony bareback and rode around the farm for a while and it was soooo nice! Here's a picture and a video of us galloping back to the barn 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxn-JxUV3uc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Today was beautiful here... sometimes. It was chilly in the morning, then started snowing really hard for half an hour, and then it was 50 degrees and sunny for a couple of hours, and now its really windy. All four seasons mixed into one day.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Another one from NE, north central MA to be exact. I show AQHA, retired my show gelding Sidney two years ago, and I'm boarding him about a mile from my house. A mare I'm showing this year is at my trainer's in CT 90 miles from here. I'm REALLY looking forward to some nice weather!! The footing in the indoor is crappy, and the outdoor footing is FINALLY looking rideable! We're having a heat wave on Friday....55 degrees they say. So I'll put Sidney on the longe for about 15 minutes then hop on. He hasn't been ridden in a while, but if I throw him on the longe first, it's like I rode the day before once I swing a leg over.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I didn't know you were in NE! I always like your posts. I figured you were west somewhere, like smrobs and it seems like everyone else!


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

So glad to see this group growing...I didn't know half of you were from NE! Small world. 

Happy to see some of you are able to get outside and RIDE! We still have too much snow & ice here.

A picture of our barn...the roof is 14 feet if that gives you an idea of just HOW much snow we still have 








My poor Arabs are going INSANE not being able to move in their pastures...so I've been turning them out in the indoor to stretch their legs which is hilarious...took a video last night...I think they are most definitely ready for spring :lol:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpcVF_mW3x8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

:rofl: that little one just doesn't stop! 

We are down to almost bare ground here on the coast! Its amazing what just a few miles change. It's a double edged sword though- while our snow melts quicker and we tend to have slightly warmer winters- our summers don't get very warm. The ocean keeps us warm in the winter and cool in the summer. Our hottest season is about 3 weeks long- end of July and beginning of August. Its pretty though. I wouldn't change it for the world... 

well... I might make it a little warmer for a little longer- like warmer for 12 months! :lol:


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Strawberry4Me said:


> :rofl: that little one just doesn't stop!
> 
> We are down to almost bare ground here on the coast! Its amazing what just a few miles change. It's a double edged sword though- while our snow melts quicker and we tend to have slightly warmer winters- our summers don't get very warm. The ocean keeps us warm in the winter and cool in the summer. Our hottest season is about 3 weeks long- end of July and beginning of August. Its pretty though. I wouldn't change it for the world...
> 
> well... I might make it a little warmer for a little longer- like warmer for 12 months! :lol:


Isn't she hilarious?!? I crack up every time I watch it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh my word EL6! Sometimes I really miss VT but after seeing that picture I don't think I'll be getting 'homesick' for quite a while! The benefits of living in MA are very clear now... we have NO snow right now! 
I love your little one! She is such a wild little thing isn't she? Too cute for words.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

They say snow on Wednesday, I am not amused and I don't approve. The video was awesome though.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

rookie said:


> They say snow on Wednesday, I am not amused and I don't approve. The video was awesome though.


I just got the winter storm warning notification on my phone. That weatherman has some nerve! 

I just want summer to be here. Is that too much to ask?!


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

It's going southeast of me. Relieved! I already have a few spots in the fence that are totally snow covered.

The weather is gonna break Friday. Then I'll worry about flooding because it looks like it will warm pretty quick.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I saw 63 degrees in the 10 day forecast. Whoop Whoop! Looks like the cold is snapping this week. We're getting more snow tomorrow night/ Wednesday morning, but it will melt fast and then spring is here!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

OK...here in Leominster MA, we're only supposed to get 1" starting tomorrow night. Thank God! They warming up o over 55 on Friday! I'll be at the barn to ride Sidney, then to CT on Saturday to ride the mare!


----------



## horsegirl1234 (Mar 18, 2014)

Finally a new england thread! 
im in Maine 
I used to kinda lease (they said he was a lease even though later on i found out it really wasnt a lease and they sold him (well... traded him) without me knowing) a pony named Red  
i cant put up his picture because im doing this on my phone and for some reason it wont let me put the picture on this...

its warming up  cant wait for the trails to be thawed and mud season be over so i can ride the trails again!!!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It's supposed to warm up from today here in CT - I really hope so because I've had enough of this now. The ground's softening up a bit and the horses seem to have realized and have done a lot of galloping and bucking around the field. They've not been ridden since December and I can't say that I'm looking forward to sitting on Willow for the first time after a break
Its really funny to see all the 'old' English place names in New England - Leominster was close to us in the UK!!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Jaydee, CT is much farther along in the melt than we are here in NH. I drive from Southern NH down to New Haven every week or so to take the train to the city, and it's been depressing as a NH-ite to see how much more quickly your snow has melted down there. We've had good progress here too, but it's just been the last day or so that we can see significant portions of the ground. Of course, I use "ground" loosely, as it's mostly mud. 

I did manage to get out of the indoor with my horse last weekend though, and even rode down the road about a 1/4 mile. I didn't completely trust the stability of side of the road though, as there's been so much erosion from the constant freeze/melt cycle, but even just getting outside for a few minutes made a huge difference for my horse and I! So refreshing!!

I just keep reminding myself every day...spring IS coming. It IS!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

It's gorgeous out today! Sunny and 50.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We went to NY to collect our son from the airport a few weeks ago and most of the snow had gone from Danbury then but we still had plenty here I think its hung around longer in the 'Hills' but the only white I now have is under the trees in the bottom paddock and at the bottom of my drive where it was all piled up by the snow plow.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

EquineObsessed said:


> It's gorgeous out today! Sunny and 50.


Yes here too. My girlfriend and I are going to take the mare's out for a hack this afternoon. I think our forecast says 45-50 and sunny...celebrate while you can! :lol:


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Finally some nice weather. I got to work the horse for all of 10 minutes on the lunge before I remembered all the other "barn chores" that needed to be done. Spring cleaning in New England. The good news is that I think there might be a real horse under all that hair!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

There certainly has been a lot of brushing to do these past weeks! The weather has finally 'made da turn'. We're having gorgeous weather here. Mid 50s, sunny, ahhh. Had a really fun trick training clinic at my barn yesterday, and I'm hitting the trails all next week! It's funny how much happier everyone seems to be this time of year. I don't even really like spring- fall is my favorite- but I am so glad I can finally ride without worrying about ice and carharrt overalls!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Got to open up all the arena doors yesterday, and got outside to ride a little bit. The trails are a mucky, muddy mess, but we met some new neighbors on Saturday, who own about 100 acres that they primarily use for sugaring, and they said they'd be happy for us to ride out there- and even make our own trails. So, that's something to look forward to. Here are a few pictures- so happy to see that bright blue sky again!



























And after the ride- just the tiniest bit of green grass poking through:


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Uggghh-I just found a *TICK* on my dog when I got in from our walk. If I had to suffer a 6-month long winter, with at least 5 weeks in a row where the temperature barely got into the double digits, I should NOT have to deal with ticks just a week into spring!!

Seriously though, I really thought with the winter we just had, we wouldn't have a bad tick season too. Anyone else already finding them?


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I had one on my face the other day after a trail ride and another today after a walk and I NEVER get ticks. Both deer ticks too. Everyone thought it would be better, but they are worse than ever this year, seems like they are everywhere already.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Yep they are out, the little sneaks actually love the kinda weather we had all winter. I also saw a mosquito the other day, I was not impressed.


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

We have ticks here too. I've been pulling them off of Jack (my horse) left and right. I found one on our cat too. It's the only thing I miss about winter.
I broke out my "tick gas chamber" the other day (a bottle with rubbing alcohol in the bottom that I throw all of the ticks that I pull off into). It's a little disturbing how much satisfaction I get out of seeing the bottle filling up with tick corpses as the year progresses...


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

laurapratt01 said:


> We have ticks here too. I've been pulling them off of Jack (my horse) left and right. I found one on our cat too. It's the only thing I miss about winter.
> I broke out my "tick gas chamber" the other day (a bottle with rubbing alcohol in the bottom that I throw all of the ticks that I pull off into). It's a little disturbing how much satisfaction I get out of seeing the bottle filling up with tick corpses as the year progresses...


My brothers and I used to light them on fire...

And by used to I mean last summer.


----------



## Blacklight (Jan 10, 2013)

Despise ticks! Thankfully we have chickens to help control them some (Will hopefully have a rooster soon or it's back to Cheshire Horse for more chickens lol - darn coyotes...)

Since the weather has been nice and I can do things at the barn without my hands freezing or going numb, I have gone back to basics with Summer by learning my seat. It took me a year to realize I was doing it all wrong. I thought I was supposed to hold on with my legs while bareback. I was told to use core, well it was never shown to me what exactly that meant, because as far as I knew, core was balance with hips... WRONG!

Here I wondered why Summer was so confused... now I know... I have been asking her to stop yet going forward in my imbalance and squeezing with my legs, which to her means go... Now that I got it, she isn't so confused.

I think we will do fine and I realized I can ride a narrow TB bareback all day long - when before, my legs were SO sore... lol 

I am so thankful that she is patient with me. Being an ex-racehorse and asking what I was, in all rights, she should have bucked me off or something for being so stupid lol 

Now all I gotta do is learn to coordinate my body so my shoulders relax and my legs relax while I use only my core to keep me balanced. 

I haven't even put her saddle on for a long, long time and she has gotten much better at standing still while being mounted (She was still walking off on me after a year, I thought she would never learn -.-).

We have also been training the pony to be ridden. My niece has been hopping on him bareback for a couple of months now and today she hopped on him with a saddle. So proud of him! We haven't used a bridle yet, but will soon!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Blacklight said:


> Despise ticks! Thankfully we have chickens to help control them some (Will hopefully have a rooster soon or it's back to Cheshire Horse for more chickens lol - darn coyotes...)


I have a little flock of chickens (also from Cheshire Horse! ) who help keep the ticks and other crawly things taken care of around the house. You should check out the chicken thread on here! Here are a few of my girls enjoying the back field without any snow:


















My problem with my one dog is that she is a collie mix, so has a long coat that the ticks just love to grab onto. She gets treated with Revolution, which I find to be really effective. I just hate seeing them crawling on her face! I am not a squeamish person, but ticks creep me out!


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Who else woke up to snow this morning?? I was like WHATTTT?? 

I hope that is the last time that happens until at least November.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

65 yesterday and snow this morning. Definitely crazy! It's nice out now, just a little brisk. I'm taking a lunch break from cleaning paddocks, might ride later. 

My boss offered my an apartment on the farm, so I'm moving in soon! I'll be so happy to have me, my puppy, my horse and my job all at the same place. Living where I work has been problematic in my past, but I'm not worried about it here. It's only 20 minutes from where I am now, but its a nice little town! It has a general store. That's about it!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

NOT happy about the snow AT ALL. This was my road on my drive to the barn:










Pretty blue skies at least:









Cute girl after a grooming session, still looking a little fuzzy as she sheds:









Braving the mud for "greener pastures":


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It was freezing rain here last night when I went to do the last barn check at 10pm - and realized I was skating across the yard - turned to snow in the night buts its all gone now, just very wet again underfoot
We've found ticks already and had some mozzies flitting around.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

How are you all planning to spend the next couple of lovely days? We're doing a 4-5 hour trail ride, catching up on projects and giving baths! I can't wait to see Nalini all shiny and clean. And, I'll be packing for my move! Yahoo! I'm not moving in for 12 days, but I wanna go now! My little pup is getting spayed on Friday, so she'll be on bedrest all next week while I'm moving stuff, and then we'll head over once she's feeling good.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

I will be spending the nest few days in my office- where I spend every weekday... I worked Sadie a few times last week, and plan on going out to the farm after work 3 times this week- weather permitting. She is doing really well picking up where we left off. Its been a good 9 months since she's had to do any real work. I am proud of my girl. 

I am headed south next week to visit a friend in GA. That should be a lot of fun! Warm weather, the zoo, the aquarium in Atlanta- a Brave's Game!


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi! I'm from Maine. 
It was neat looking through this thread, I hadn't seen it before.
Here is my Hispano-arab mare, Morning Glory. She will be 8 on May 3rd.

Last year>

And Little Hanni


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Zora, I am a sucker for a dapple grey, and that sure is a gorgeous one!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Some shots from today's ride. Beautiful view up on Wind mountain!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The snows finally gone, the temperatures are rising, the sun's shining, the grass is doing its best to grow
AND
Yesterday out came the first swarms of evil blackfly - lots of tail swishing, stamping and protests going on amongst my lot.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Green!!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

And very wet!!!


----------



## Blacklight (Jan 10, 2013)

Glad it's warming! Awesome riding weather aaaaand.... A lame horse -.-. So while my girl recuperates from a pulled muscle, we are trying some natural horsemanship. So far it's awesome! I've actually got summer standing still and learning to ground tie  so happy! I have seen several different thing with natural horsemanship and found Warwick to be best fitting for me. I got our pretty green pony to join up as well using his methods. This pony previously walked all over everyone didn't lead well and didn't stand still. Today I got him standing and backing with a hand signal. Very pleased 

Now if only I could find more horse ppl close to me that just enjoyed hanging with horses it would be great lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

How did you all spend this splendidly warm day? I rode, gave horses baths, and played with my puppy in the river!


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

I took a road trip up the Kancamagus highway on Saturday! What a beautiful ride. I can't believe I have never done it before, but I will definitely do it again!!


----------



## ShepherdsField (Jun 14, 2014)

*Hi from Derry NH*

. Horse lover in Derry NH


----------

